# Drop Down Feld bei Auswahl Funktion...



## el_espiritu (1. August 2003)

Ich weiß nicht ob es das richtige Board ist, aber ich schreibs einfach mal hier rein:

Wie ist es möglich, das sobald der User einen Eintrag aus einem Drop Down Feld selektiert, eine bestimmte Aktion ausgelöst wird, ohne das er dabei noch einen weiteren Button drücken muss ??? 
Ich denke das müsste doch mit Javascript (oder vielleicht sogar PHP ??) zu machen sein.


----------



## Gumbo (1. August 2003)

Das hat nichts mit PHP zu tun. Es beruht eher auf dem sog. Eventhandler [color="2c2c8c"]onchange[/color], der dem [color="2c2c8c"]<select>[/color]-Element als Attribut zugefügt wird:
[color="2c2c8c"]
&nbsp;&nbsp;<select onchange="top.location.href=this.value+'.htm';">
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<option value="seite1">Seite 1</option>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<option value="seite2">Seite 2</option>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<option value="seite3">Seite 3</option>
&nbsp;&nbsp;</select>
[/color]


----------



## el_espiritu (1. August 2003)

Gut okay, der Systax leuchtet mir ein. Nur das ich als "value" in dem >option>-Tag schon PHP-Variablen drin habe für die Einträge die in dem Drop-Down-Feld erscheinen. Das gibt zwar mit deinem Code keine Fehler, aber funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. August 2003)

Hallo,

Zeig mal dein Menu + PHP Code - vielleicht ist da der Fehler drinnen...

ciao


----------



## el_espiritu (1. August 2003)

```
<?php
					
							$abfrage_ser_name = "SELECT ser_name FROM server";  // Abfrage der Datenbank
							$data_ser_name = mysql_query($abfrage_ser_name);
							while($feld_ser_name = mysql_fetch_array($data_ser_name))  // Schleife für Listenfeld
							{
								echo "<option value=\"$feld_ser_name[servername]\">$feld_ser_name[ser_name]</option>\n";  // Ausgabe in Listenfeld
							}
					?>					
					</select></td>
					<?php
							$abfrage_ser_sysname = "SELECT ser_sysname FROM server WHERE ser_name LIKE 'servername' ";   // Abfrage Datenbank nach dem Systemnamen der dem Servernamen zugeordnet ist
							$data_ser_sysname = mysql_query($abfrage_ser_sysname);
							$feld_ser_sysname = mysql_fetch_array($data_ser_sysname);
							echo($feld_ser_name['servername']);
							var_dump($feld_ser_sysname);
							
					?>
					<td align="left" width="350" valign="middle" height="40">&nbsp;Service:&nbsp;&nbsp;<input maxlength="4"
					size="30" value="<?php echo($feld_ser_sysname); ?>" type="text" name="tag_id"></td></td>
```


----------



## Gumbo (2. August 2003)

Welche Aktion möchtest du denn ausgelöst haben?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. August 2003)

Hallo,

- welche Werte kann $feld_ser_name[servername] bekommen?
- Du öffnest das Select Feld bevor du die "<option>" schleife laufen lässt?
- Funktioniert die Ausgabe ins Listenfeld?
- Zeig bitte noch den HTML Code wenn das Skript verarbeitet wurde also das Listenfeld gefüllt ist. Am PHP an und für sich sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen...

bye


----------

